# The Batman: Offenbar erste Details zur Story bekannt



## Darkmoon76 (8. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Batman: Offenbar erste Details zur Story bekannt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Batman: Offenbar erste Details zur Story bekannt*


----------



## Tomrok (8. September 2019)

Ich bin ja wirklich ein Batman-Fan. Lass früher relgemässig die Comics und habe auch alle Einzel-Batman-Filme im Kino gesehen. Aber in den letzte Jahren geht es mir wirklich auf den Geist, dass man bei DC dauernd Reboots fährt und diese dann wieder verwirft. Allerdings beginnt man dann nicht wirklich am Anfang, sondern alle Gegner sind schon da und bekannt. Anstatt man vielleicht auch mal vom Aufstieg eines Schurken erzählt und wie Batman hier dagegen arbeiten möchte. Stattdessen sind alle Gegner wohl auch im neuen Film schon an "der Macht" und natürlich bekommt er es nicht mit einem zu tun, sondern gleich mit mehreren. Damit man für den nächsten Film auch ja schon einige Schurken verheizt hat. Dann kommen ein paar nicht so bekannte Schurken und im dritten Film fällt DC dann nichts mehr ein. Darauf folgt, der Film ist nicht so erfolgreich, also gibt es einen Reboot...


----------



## AndreNotSure (8. September 2019)

Robert Pattinson(Milchbubi Image) als Batman...ich kann es immer noch nicht glauben. Gerade habe ich mich an Ben Affleck gewöhnt und dann so was...


----------



## solidus246 (8. September 2019)

Tomrok schrieb:


> Ich bin ja wirklich ein Batman-Fan. Lass früher relgemässig die Comics und habe auch alle Einzel-Batman-Filme im Kino gesehen. Aber in den letzte Jahren geht es mir wirklich auf den Geist, dass man bei DC dauernd Reboots fährt und diese dann wieder verwirft. Allerdings beginnt man dann nicht wirklich am Anfang, sondern alle Gegner sind schon da und bekannt. Anstatt man vielleicht auch mal vom Aufstieg eines Schurken erzählt und wie Batman hier dagegen arbeiten möchte. Stattdessen sind alle Gegner wohl auch im neuen Film schon an "der Macht" und natürlich bekommt er es nicht mit einem zu tun, sondern gleich mit mehreren. Damit man für den nächsten Film auch ja schon einige Schurken verheizt hat. Dann kommen ein paar nicht so bekannte Schurken und im dritten Film fällt DC dann nichts mehr ein. Darauf folgt, der Film ist nicht so erfolgreich, also gibt es einen Reboot...



Zum Glück kann man ja warten, geduldig sein und sich eines besseren belehren lassen.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. September 2019)

Das dauernde Rebooten alle paar Jahre geht mir auch ziemlich auf den Keks, egal bei welchem Film-Franchise


----------



## EddWald (9. September 2019)

*Sarkasmus on*

Ahh ok..eeehm ich rate. Batman rettet  die Welt...schon wieder?!!

Evt hat er als Nebenschauplatz diesmal unheilbar Lippenherpes oder sein Gegenspieler infiziert ihn mit einem wahnsinns Transgender Kuß

*Sarkasmus Off*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. September 2019)

EddWald schrieb:


> *Sarkasmus on*
> 
> Ahh ok..eeehm ich rate. Batman rettet  die Welt...schon wieder?!!
> 
> ...


Batman rettet allerhöchstens Gotham.


----------



## GoldenGamerXL (10. September 2019)

Also ich fand den Reboot mit Batfleck schon fragwürdig und echt nicht gut umgesetzt. Trotz allem wurde er in den DCU Filmen eingepflegt und hat sich nach ner Weile etabliert (auch wen ich immernoch etwas Nolans Batman mit Christian Bale nachtrauere). Aber Robert Pattinson finde ich auch wenn er versucht sich äußerlich anzupassen, schlecht besetzt. Ich persönlich mag den Schuaspieler einfach nicht un das Image das ihm anhaftet als Milchbubi loverboy, ist ihm da auch keine Hilfe finde ich. Es geht mir aber weniger um ihn selbst, als mehr um diese blöde Cashcow "Reboots". Es wird gefühlt alle 5 Minuten ein neuer Reboot rausgehauen und nicht nur bei DC, die Filmindustrie ist allgemein davon betroffen...alte abgeschlossene gute Filme werden mit blöden rebootes zurückgebracht und ihr andenken zerstört. Das geht mir alles dermaßen auf die Nerven. Ich habe nicht grundsätzlich etwas gegen Reboots, aber sie sollten mit Liebe gemacht und sinvoll sein.Leider bemerkt man heutzutage zu oft wie schnell etwas rausgehauen wird mit fragwürdiger Story mit 1000 Logiklöchern und teils lächerlichen Casts.

Wieder einen " neuen" bereits bestehenden Batman zu sehen der sein Werk schon ewig verrichtet und alle Feinde schon etabliert sind, ist einfach öde und ideenlos......mehr kann ich echt nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. September 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das dauernde Rebooten alle paar Jahre geht mir auch ziemlich auf den Keks, egal bei welchem Film-Franchise



Am schlimmsten ist da Spiderman. Der wievielte ist das hier nochmal ? Das geht einem echt auf die Nüsse.


----------



## EddWald (12. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Batman rettet allerhöchstens Gotham.



Oh ja stimmt. Er is ja "regional" gebunden. Aber Gotham steht in der Bedeutung sicher für die ganze Menschheit.


----------

